# Recipe For Failure? HVLP + "Latex" Paint...



## gilp6100 (May 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone! First time poster here...

A little preamble about me:

I've got many years of painting experience, done most things except highly specialized stuff, had my own biz for years, semi-retired a while back after starting another business. Economics forced me out of retirement, and due to not having a van, ladders & spray rig, I'm working for another contractor right now.

I got the call tonight that went something like this:

Boss: You ready to roll tomorrow?

Me: Yep!

Boss: Can you spray doors?

Me: Yep!

Boss: With an HVLP?

Me: Gimme that thing!

Boss: It's gonna be latex....

Me: Uh....that's not a good idea....you know the deal...if you thin that stuff down to what that gun likes, you're going waaay past the recommended amount of reduction, the acrylic has a good chance of breaking down, gonna be about 8 "piss coats", all with a good chance of running...."

Boss: Well, that's what we're doing...homeowner didn't like the look we got with the airless....


Anyway, I sort of feel like I'm gonna be thrown to the lions here - like maybe I'm being set up for failure, and the boss can blame me when / if it fails.

BTW - the paint in a Benjamin Moore int / ext product that water based, I don't think it's one of the hybrid oil / water paints. I won't know exactly what it is until tomorrow morning when I get there.

I haven't seen the bosses HVLP either.

Does anyone know of *any* tips that might help make this happen? I have some XIM Extender laying around, dunno if it would help or hurt...

I've can remember attempting to run a contractor grade interior paint through an HVLP, just to see if it was possible, and from what I can recall it was something that I wouldn't want to try again. I'm thinking I had the best luck my under-reducing it, which helped it to not run, but it ended up with a bit of a texture (which is exactly what we're trying to avoid).


And there's no point in trying to talk the boss out of this....

Boy, once you've been on your own, it's tough to work for somebody else.... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought a brand new hvlp.....I've never used it and I wasn't on site we'd hen they did use it.....but I know they shot latex dtm on the doors and windows and had no problems.....other than the fact it was orange. .blue..and purple....and nd didn't cover well....3-4 coats per door


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If it's a newer standalone hvlp I would hope its fine (though I've never used one). If it's an old school, hooked up to a compressor cup gun....just laugh at him.


----------



## gilp6100 (May 28, 2014)

Hines Painting said:


> If it's a newer standalone hvlp I would hope its fine (though I've never used one). If it's an old school, hooked up to a compressor cup gun....just laugh at him.



It's probably old school, like a capsprayer, and yeah, I couldn't help but laugh at him. I'm gonna feel like the ultra-clown tomorrow..... :whistling2:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The Titan 6 stage works fine with WB. Thinning with XIM friends on if it's a true acrylic or hybrid type. Not cool with a hybrid. 
Warming the paint helps thin it without diluting it. 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

The high end HVLP units have the projection sets and aircaps to accomodate thicker material. Otherwise, more coats and overspray are the drawbacks. HVLP units are great for lacquers and oil based paints.


----------



## Ayscii (Feb 1, 2014)

If you have time, and want to invest it, you could mix in alcohol and water.... Works with pro classic satin around 25oz paint, 3oz water, 10oz alcohol..... I've seen it done twice by two different guys.... One had me doing a match and I smelled the alcohol in the paint. The guy is a real perfectionist, too. The cap size and pressures and such will obviously come in to play.... Theory is the alchol will give you the viscosity through the gun and evaporate before/as it lands on the substrate.....

Sent from my M6Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gilp6100 (May 28, 2014)

Ayscii said:


> If you have time, and want to invest it, you could mix in alcohol and water.... Works with pro classic satin around 25oz paint, 3oz water, 10oz alcohol..... I've seen it done twice by two different guys.... One had me doing a match and I smelled the alcohol in the paint. The guy is a real perfectionist, too. The cap size and pressures and such will obviously come in to play.... Theory is the alchol will give you the viscosity through the gun and evaporate before/as it lands on the substrate.....
> 
> Sent from my M6Pro using Tapatalk


I was thinking about alcohol too - good idea. And I would be a bit more hopeful if the paint were something like Pro Classic, as it's got a lot of acrylic in it...

But guess what guys!

On my way to work this morning, my car died. 

I was actually relieved in some way, as the incident got me out of having to shoot the doors....

Now, I'm off to throw an alternator in my car....

Thanks for all your help gentlemen!

Who knows, I may still have to do this, so keep any input coming if you're so inclined.

Thanks again!

Edit: RE: the alcohol...

was that denatured alcohol? not the typical drug store 70 / 30 mix of isopropyl and water?


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

I use my HVLP to shoot Benjamin Moore Advance paint without issue. I thin it a little bit, but nothing crazy. I have a 5 stage Titan, and so far I haven't had any issues with getting good coverage and a great end result.


----------



## Ayscii (Feb 1, 2014)

Right, denatured....

Sent from my M6Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the whole thing depends on what unit you have to work with. The larger units should be fine. The smaller units require to much thinning, and the new paints and thinning don't always go well. I found too much thinning and the warm air from the turbine can cause it too dry too fast. This gives it a streaked appearance. Have not tried alcohol.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You really shouldn't have to thin materials down too much. Conventional HVLP guns come with adjustments already built in. Like, fan adjustment, fluid feed adjustments, and air pressure adjustments. Many HVLP set ups also provide options for fluid tips and needles, and even air caps, that accommodate heavier or thinner materials, as Will22 implied.

Bottom line, it takes experience to master the conventional HVLP. And I wouldn't stray from recommended reducers.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

CApainter said:


> You really shouldn't have to thin materials down too much. Conventional HVLP guns come with adjustments already built in. Like, fan adjustment, fluid feed adjustments, and air pressure adjustments. Many HVLP set ups also provide options for fluid tips and needles, and even air caps, that accommodate heavier or thinner materials, as Will22 implied.
> 
> Bottom line, it takes experience to master the conventional HVLP. And I wouldn't stray from recommended reducers.


I have the 9.5 graco hvlp. I have all the fluid sets, I would love to know what combo of fluid set, dial on the gun, & thinning required to shoot a product like interior regal classic semigloss, or aura semi..


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> I have the 9.5 graco hvlp. I have all the fluid sets, I would love to know what combo of fluid set, dial on the gun, & thinning required to shoot a product like interior regal classic semigloss, or aura semi..


This might help PT Archives


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you for the good points. Wishful thinking often causes us to forget the obvious. Personally, I’d use HLVP machine to finish a smaller item – say guitar. For house painting I’d prefer airless. I don’t like switching paints I use in HLVP, oil or latex; even if the machines are cleaned properly. I like HLVP machine since they are easy to use.


----------



## fortunerestoration (Mar 6, 2014)

From experience I’d say, spraying latex with hvlp is not a bad idea at all… until you are not using the old school machine. The new ones are good with latex, and they’ll make painting breeze. What you must ensure is that the hvlp is cleaned properly before and after use it’s been used for a while.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Benjamin moore doesn't recommend using HVLP for Aura, and from my experience id agree. 



Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------

